# RCTV LIVE has a new show out right now! Check it out!!



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

RCTVLIVE.com celebrates their one year anniversary on the net with their longest and best show yet (RC8 review, Nitro Winternats footage, more!) 

http://www.rctvlive.com

Happy Birthday RCTV! Please check out Jeff and Mike on show #717, with over 40 minutes of R/C entertainment, racing, and industry content. Hear the BUZZ on Nitro to Electric conversions, see the new Team Associated RC8 1/8th scale Nitro Buggy review, watch off-road racing footage with crashes and jumps, see RCTV's hot model Jessica on TV, view this show's 'Tech Tip' about the inside of a brushless motor and ways to tech them and check them, enjoy this month's 'Collector's Corner' and the Tamiya Terra Scorcher, watch awesome nitro racing coverage from the Florida WinterNats, and see and hear interviews with Barry Baker and Jared Scott, and an indepth interview with team Serpent's Michael Salven. Please enjoy! (complete shows found at www.rctvlive.com) 

Thanks to Hank and Hobby Talk for their continued support!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Enjoyed the new show except my computer froze up twice. You mentioned a JR2T truck- I don't have the video but I've got the truck on the wall.


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

nice show 

how much for the JRX2 lol


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It's the truck with the link suppension.And I've not thought about it and i don't have a camera to take a picture.It's in great shape and it even has the last set of tires we used at the winterchamps in Lutz .


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

RCTVLIVE said:


> RCTVLIVE.com celebrates their one year anniversary on the net with their longest and best show yet (RC8 review, Nitro Winternats footage, more!)
> 
> http://www.rctvlive.com
> 
> ...


is there an actual tv show that on the tv:freak:


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

SuperDave it was on PBS for years. Now you can watch it when you want online. Enjoy.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I watched this latest show for 5 or 6 minutes and all I saw was advertising talk and sponsor acknowledgement. Is there any real content?


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah just watch it formore than 5 or 6 minutes and you'll see real content. Its actually a pretty good show.


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

[edited] Bad language


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ginsu said:


> SuperDave it was on PBS for years. Now you can watch it when you want online. Enjoy.


well i totally missed it


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

If you watch it for a longer period of time you might even like it. The one show where they talk about all the sponsors at the beginning and you turn it off?


----------

